# Kipling's nose



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hoping someone has experienced this? We noticed yesterday that a small spot at the top of Kipling's nose right where the hair part on his snout is pink. On closer examination it appears the black from his nose has actually peeled off! He does not seem at all bothered by it. I've touched it directly and he makes no move that it affects him, hurts him or bothers him. Any thoughts?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala's nose turns brown in the winter. Is that what you could be noticing?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Annie Clark said:


> Nala's nose turns brown in the winter. Is that what you could be noticing?


No...it's a distinct spot...not even or round..just like if I took my hand and rubbed a black item and some of the black rubbed off there would be a pink area underneath...I'll try to post a picture


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are pictures...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like an injury...my Shepherd's used to get in a scuffle and sometimes I would notice that...and it would heal.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Could it be a bite?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

No it's not a bite. He's never out of our sight and when he plays with other dogs they're dogs we know and he's supervised. He may have scraped it on his crate I'm thinking because he pokes his head through the bars sometimes and at the bottom where the base attaches to the bars he also chews...maybe he pushed his nose too hard against that part...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash had something like that on his eye rim. It started as just a pink spot and developed into a cyst that got bigger, bigger, bigger and then smaller and then the black pigment came back. It is most likely not a cyst but a scratch of some sort and the pigment will come back. Or is there any possibility it has always been pink and you just never noticed because of the fur? Or, didn't you recently get him trimmed? could it have been revealed by a shorter do? or could the groomer have knicked him? just some thoughts...but it doesn't look like a knick to me...looks more like pigment. 

Just wanted to add that that is one cute nose!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL Missy - yes the noses really are hard to resist aren't they. The pink spot is definitely new. And only for the last two days. After his grooming his nose was all black. It's hard to tell on the picture but the nose in that spot seems a bit lower on the surface..like black has rubbed off. I'm beginning to think he pushed too hard against his crate and rubbed it / therefore injured it. The only time he's out of our sight is when we leave the house and he's crated. He sleeps most of the time but who knows...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've had this happen to two of my dogs on seperate occasions. The first time it happened I freaked out that the pigment wouldn't come back. I told my mom that if his pigment didn't come back on his nose that she was going to pay to have them tattoo it black lol. In fact, it happened not too long ago when we Sophie was away being bred the sire owner warned me so I wouldn't be alarmed. Each incident happened when they were crated. So, I think it must be a combination of the boredom and confinement.


----------

